# Grandfather Clock Restoration



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Who has time for whats important in life.

I recieved a project to restore the following clock. the clock was originally built in 1830, in Toronto Ontario Canada by a craftsman, known then as a "Joiner". This chp happened to be from Ireland. The clock was entirely built with hand tools, planes, moulding planes, fret saws etc. If you look at it closely it is very impressive. Imagine cuttind the round upper door and carcass, entirley with hand tools.

The piece was in what I would call "good" condition but had a gazillion coats of finish on it. So many coats that many of the fine details were hidden from the build up of finish. 2 of the return mouldings under the upper and middle section were missing and a coupleof the lower and middle sections had portions of the arvings broken off and missing. The very top carving was also missing and this proved to be quite challenging as there was no reference to make a new one despite many hours of research.

There was a lock with for the lower door but no key but being a skeleton key, I simplymade a new one by probing with dental tools to find the windings on the inside. A good soak and all worked well.

Also the middle door had been repaired by an ameteur and had to be broken apart and rebuilt.

I tried several attempts at cheating and tried using my power carvers but in the end, the carvings had to be done just like they did in 1830…............by hand.

Enjoy….............I did

></a>

></a>

></a>


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

apologies for my poor spelling and grammer, always always in a hurry.

Cheers


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

A very beautiful piece - looks like you did good by it! Lots of amazing detail.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice looking clock. Please post more pictures of the completed restoration with the clock face installed. Does it have wood or brass gears?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

steve…..........it was crafted in 1830. No one back in 1830 made gears out of wood. Niavity can be a blessing.

Thank you for all your views and kind compliments.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

What a wonderful project. Restoration of antique furniture and other pieces gives you such a humbling appreciation of old master skills, and you, much satisfaction keeping the item true to original.
Very well done.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Love to see pieces like. What about the movement? Are you going to finish it? Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

the movement was sent away and re-built by a fellow with a good reputation for restoration of clocks. I cant wait to hear what he charged.

and yes,I am applying the new finish and have yet to decide how I am going to do it.

I got the old lock to work…......................yaaaaaa!!!!

woodworking is like a serious and self controlled riot that never quite gets out of hand…............?

Cheers


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That's an amazing clock


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

google it

bet you cant find another like it?

i tried and failed

tks


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow a 1800 clock so cool! My Father made one for each of his 3 children for their wedding presents!
This would be fun. Good luck.


----------

